# Vintage processing for vintage aircraft



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

From the Central tX airshow in Temple TX


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Really like them all well done! The third and fourth are truly outstanding!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All really nice but especially that 2nd photo. Thats a wall hanger.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Very Nice Well Done


----------



## New2Salt (Jun 30, 2014)

All 4 are very nice, good job


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice photos


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

The post works really well with the subject. P-40 is a wall hanger IMHO.


----------

